# něco mezi



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
nerozumím té pasaži:

koukli na sebe a oboumjim bylo jasný, že nervozní hádce předejde jen další a další... další jizda, fet, další postel, další vztek, další přisaha, lahve, další den, další... něco mezi.
Děkuju


----------



## cajzl

*"Něco mezi"* means nothing else but *"something between"*.

V této větě "další 'něco mezi' " znamená další událost, která bude mezi přítomným okamžikem a onou nervosní hádkou.

Dalo by se to přepsat asi takto:

Koukli na sebe a oběma bylo jasné, že nervozní hádce předejde jen další a další "něco mezi" - další jízda, fet, další postel, další vztek, další přisaha, lahve, další den, další...

Autor si moc neláme hlavu se srozumitelností svého textu.


----------



## parolearruffate

Děkuju moc...


----------



## werrr

cajzl said:


> *"Něco mezi"* means nothing else but *"something between"*.


Rather “something in between”.


----------

